# Outlook 2007 - Address Book problem!



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Good day everyone!

I have been battling with this problem for a while now so if anyone has any help I would greatly appreciate it!

I have imported my contacts from gmail into Outlook '07 however, I cannot add them as an address book! (see attached) The box is greyed out so anyone have any ideas as to what has caused this?

For some reason in tools-> Account Settings Under E-Mail accounts I have:

POP/SMTP account which is fine but also an additional...
'Outlook address Book' with type MAPI? 

I can't delete or even change it?

Please HELP! :smile:

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi any ideas anyone PLEASE :grin:


----------



## MrChuck724 (Oct 19, 2006)

When you exported the address book for your gmail account, did you do it as a "comma separated value(Windows) and save it as a .CSV file?
I was able to do my, sorry i can't help any more.


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Many thanks for the reply, yes I did indeed save as 'Comma, seperated Value' ...

Cheers!

Russ


----------



## sleebee (Apr 2, 2007)

Rusty- I have worked a similar problem a couple of times with techs, and I always come back to this trusty link.

http://www.outlookpower.com/issues/issue200305/00001023001.html

See if it helps you.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

HI,

This is Mani from Bangalore, India.

hey, simple buddy.....just follow this.

Create a folder on your desktop as "Outlook backup".
Take back up of ur emails in pst fomatt and contacts in CSV for windows formatt.

Close outlook.
Go to control panel - click on mail icon.
Create a new test profile and then import all the contacts and then see that if you are able to make the address book as default or not.


----------



## Rusty10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey everyone

Many thanks for all the replies! I gave up trying to re-configure the account and simply added another profile via control panel-> mail and set up the new one as default. Imported my inbox etc 

All is great however, sometimes when I have emails in the outbox, Outlook hangs (I think in particular if there is a URL in the body of the message or if it has an attachement?)

Thanks to everyone once again!


----------



## TitusGius (May 24, 2008)

Yes, I am having exactly the same problem as rusty and I just would like to know how one would be able to put the tick in this box, which is greyed. I have tried to just add another contact but no luck. Can anyone help please?
Thanks


----------

